# Locknut for 1" Threaded Headset please.



## longers (7 May 2009)

Has anyone got a spare locknut as per thread title, knocking about please? 

My boss brought his daughters full-sus BSO in for me to show him how to fettle it. The locknut came apart in three pieces and he/I/we don't want to have to buy a whole new headset if at all possible.

Thanks.


----------



## robgul (8 May 2009)

My usual solution would be to go to the tip - give the man about £3 for a wreck of a bike - remove the bits I want whilst there and chuck the remains in the scrap metal section

Rob


----------



## longers (8 May 2009)

I would be doing that, I might have to when he brings his sisters identical bike in, but chris66seven is kindly sorting me out with one. Ta Chris .


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2009)

Let me know if you get sorted...... I have an old Dura Ace one somewhere.....won't be used again (old 7400 headset, not the 7410 - which I have one complete spare for Frank...), but the locknut will probably double the bike's value......


----------



## dan_bo (12 May 2009)

I should have one as well bud. ring me!


----------



## spandex (12 May 2009)

I have some in my tool box at work if...


----------



## dan_bo (12 May 2009)

etc.


----------



## mickle (12 May 2009)

etc too.


----------

